# Weird router problems



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey TPU 

I have moved to my dads flat in Glasgow part time for my college course and i persuaded him to get a cheap internet connection with Orange. The problem is (i think) is the router, they sent me a netgear dgn1000 router, which came with a "what it can and can't do" table on the back of the box. It displayed that it had wireless capability and the ability to share files across a network, it also displayed "Online gaming" followed by a big red X next to it. I saw this and assumed that that was bullshit so i carried on installing my router. The problem comes to when i actually go online to play games, i get constant pings of around 500 and spikes up to 2000's when action takes place in game, but the weird thing is that when i alt tab, my ping in Ventrilo is only 60ms. Can my router actually be at fault for this? I never heard of such a thing. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you tried any ping tests? www.pingtest.net
At the moment, it could be the router, but it could be the server you were on.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ping in game - 1822 ms 
Ping test - 188ms with 135ms jitter (usually gets a bit higher at this time due to peak times)


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 15, 2010)

this may not be what you want to hear... but if your connected via wireless dont  plug in an ethernet cable and your problem will be solved.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 15, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> this may not be what you want to hear... but if your connected via wireless dont  plug in an ethernet cable and your problem will be solved.



I'm probably going to side with this answer judging by those pings.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah im using my wireless but have that big a increase in game pings than my vent/pingtest results is a little silly. I can't trailer cables around either, im using my laptop and it move around the house a lot. Think its worth getting a new router? if so, what router do you recommend? (im a student and im poor )


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 15, 2010)

double check that QoS is turned off... also maybe try a firmware update.

EDIT:
also try a different wirless channel... 6 and 11... see if either of those has a difference.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 15, 2010)

I had something of a similar problem with my router. I disabled UPnP and it worked. You might try disabling/enabling random things and see if something works.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 15, 2010)

ive changed my channel and turned upnp off. What is qos? ;O

EDIT: I tried pingtest again and im getting the same ping but less jitter, il try a game now


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 15, 2010)

nope, same pings in game. Any other ideas guys?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 15, 2010)

Quality of service, take a look around in the router it should be in there somewhere.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2010)

Please take a look at the required port for the online game.

take note of what port that may be

add the port to your router's port forwarding and try that.

Please let me know if that fixes your problem.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot of the input so far. I will try these methods once i get home and i will let you guys know


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

cant see anything about QOS and i dont really know how to check what port my game is using. Help me


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

Go to the game developers page for the game and see if they have any info. 

Some games require open NAT.

I think it's really stupid that the company who made the router would even want to restrict online games. WTFBBQ???


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

ok i will check thanks  i have no idea either, i didnt even know they could do that tbh. Ok the port is 7777 apparently but theres nowhere to open ports in my router -.- i have services though?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes I think that is the right section. Enable the port for the game and let us know what goes on!


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

i dont get this, i forwareded the ports and manually enabled them through the router firewall aswell and still no change. Useless bloody router


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

that sucks. Might want to take it back and get another one. or change the firmware


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

its using its latest firmware ;( I've had it for a while now, do you think if i phoned up orange they would give me a new one more sutible for what i need?


----------



## hat (Dec 16, 2010)

Is it a separate router, or one of those modem & router in one? If it's just a seperate router, any old router should do, as long as you don't have a ton of stuff going on... heavy torrenting, etc.

I would really recommend using a wire. You don't have to be restricted to the wire though. Just clear a spot for it on a desk or something and use the wire when gaming... unplug the wire and use wireless when you're not gaming online.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

its a router/switch/modem kinda thing, all in one. home router?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you ask for just a modem and then get your own router?


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 16, 2010)

I probably could, but i'd rather have everyone in one device  I don't even know what to look for in a router/modem/switch. Im pretty clueless when it comes to networking


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't even like devices like this. My parents have a combo DSL Modem/Router and have had nothing but problems. Specially with xbox live. They just scrapped it and got a seperate modem and a netgear wgr614 router. the router was 50 bucks but it is actually pretty good. this is dissapointing to hear of netgear doing such a thing  

And running alternate firmware might be more tricky with combo devices and most people rent thier modems the ISP would have a fit if you tried to take it back with new firmware on it that they do not support. They might charge you up to USD150 for doing that.


----------



## hat (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, you'll definately want a seperate modem and a seperate router. I have a Netgear WGR614v9, found it for $40 at Walmart... it's good until you overload it with huge amounts of connections (badly configured torrent program) or there's lots of encrypted wireless traffic.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Dec 17, 2010)

ahh i see. Oh well, any recommendations for a modem and router then? Since im pretty skint atm i'd like to see something pretty bang for buck


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2010)

regular non-restricted netgear routers and modems might be different picks over there I have a motorola one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive had nothing but bad experience with netgear. We used a netgear in iraq for a LAN and i tweaked it the best i could but when we would game (up to 6-10 people) it would choke out and every ones pings would go through the roof!! we changed over to a couple of WRT54G routers and had no issues even when we challenged the platoon next to us and had up to 28 people playing CS and COD 4 together.

The plain WRT54G with DD-WRT has been the best router setup i have ever used and we have been through many routers from netgear to Dlink to Asus


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2010)

DD-WRT is awesome. 

But my netgear has been ok so far. Not needed to mess with it much.


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2010)

No idea about a modem, I'm restricted to a Motorola Surfboard... cable company provides it and won't let you use another modem... it just won't work. As for a router... just about anything should work. The WRT54GL is *very* popular, but somewhat expensive at around $80.

Try digging around the BST forum here, someone's always selling a router for cheap...


----------

